# Mon blog : Mes geekeries et photos/design



## mcfly_7 (7 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici mon blog http://universmcfly.wordpress.com/ 

Je vous invite à le visiter.

J'utilise un thèmes de wp par défaut et que j'ai modifié à ma guise.

Cordialement


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juillet 2012)

Moi je dis que tu ferais bien de te relire avant de publier, le reste...


----------



## mcfly_7 (8 Juillet 2012)

Je reconnais que je ne suis pas un expert en orthographe. 

Mais je reste lisible et les fautes ne sont pas catastrophique. Si le sujet intéresse le lecteur il n'y fera pas attention.

Si tu as des fautes que tu trouves abusée tu peux me les signaler. Merci


----------



## Lisoutou (9 Juillet 2012)

Dommage pour les fautes, le blog est sympa sinon


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2012)

mcfly_7 a dit:


> Mais je reste lisible et les fautes ne sont pas catastrophique. Si le sujet intéresse le lecteur il n'y fera pas attention.
> 
> Si tu as des fautes que tu trouves abusée tu peux me les signaler. Merci



Ah bon ... relis les remarques. Conseil ... quand on est faible à ce niveau, faire appel à une personne calée ne fait pas de mal, avant de mettre en ligne.


----------



## mcfly_7 (9 Juillet 2012)

Lisoutou a dit:


> Dommage pour les fautes, le blog est sympa sinon



Merci à toi.

Je fais des fautes je le reconnais. 

Je me relis assez souvent. Si vous souhaitez, vous pouvez me les signaler.

Cdt


----------



## mcfly_7 (11 Juillet 2012)

Mac gen m'a généré beaucoup de traffic (70visites uniques) merci beaucoup


----------



## tirhum (11 Juillet 2012)

mcfly_7 a dit:


> Mac gen m'a généré beaucoup de traffic (70visites uniques) merci beaucoup


Tu peux aussi mettre ton blog en lien dans ta signature...
Ça évitera la pub trop "voyante"; le forum n'étant pas là pour ça...


----------



## momo-fr (12 Juillet 2012)

mcfly_7 a dit:


> Mac gen m'a généré beaucoup de traffic (70visites uniques) merci beaucoup


A oui, mais 70 visites c'est très peu dans l'absolu attention à ne pas prendre une poule pour un buf.

Côté Webdesign c'est le strict minimum, c'est à dire rien en fait.

Je t'encourage à creuser le sujet avant de dire que tu fais les choses à ta guise.


----------



## mcfly_7 (12 Juillet 2012)

momo-fr a dit:


> A oui, mais 70 visites c'est très peu dans l'absolu attention à ne pas prendre une poule pour un buf.
> 
> Côté Webdesign c'est le strict minimum, c'est à dire rien en fait.
> 
> Je t'encourage à creuser le sujet avant de dire que tu fais les choses à ta guise.



Reste mignon


----------

